# Florida: Ermittlungen gegen T-Mobile?



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2008)

Ich habe das Thema bereits hier erwähnt - aber ich möchte es gerne noch einmal deutlich herausstellen: Nach einer Einigung mit AT&T über Rückzahlungen an Kunden in Höhe von bis zu 45 Mio $ werden vom Staatsanwalt des US-Bundessaates Florida ganz klar Untersuchungen gegen andere Mobilfunkunternehmen angekündigt - u.a. T-Mobile.
Hat davon schon jemand gehört? Hat Heise das schon gebracht? 


> Investigators further determined that these third-party content offers often target teens who frequently respond to these advertisements because they think the services are “free,” and download them to their cell phones, not knowing their parents will later be charged.* These misleading practices are common in the industry* and wireless companies often receive a percentage of the charges paid by consumers. *Attorney General McCollum also announced today that he has directed the CyberFraud Task Force to initiate investigations into Verizon, Sprint/Nextel, Alltel and T-Mobile *in an effort to ensure that all Floridians will be protected from being similarly charged without their knowledge.


Quelle: Pressemeldung des Generalstaatsanwaltes von Florida


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2008)

*AW: Florida: Ermittlungen gegen T-Mobile?*

Hier Beispiele für die irreführenden Seiten. Man sehe genau hin... Wie bei uns steht "kostenlos" drauf, man muss die AGB ankreuzen und der PÜreis steht im Kleingedruckten


> Terms of Service - I would like to participate in the MobileSidewalk Premium Content 2 day Trial Subscription. This service is subject to these general use Terms and Conditions. *At the conclusion of the 2 day trial, if I do not cancel, I understand that this service will appear my cellular bill at a rate of $9.99 per month. *
> Subscribers will be issued unlimited download credits for polyphonic ringtones, wallpapers, and text services. Users will also have unlimited WAP access to all of our interactive mobile services, as well as 2 real-tone or game downloads per month. Users under 18 years of age are not allowed to participate. At this time Verizon, Nextel, andAlltel do not support downloadable content, but their customers may still enjoy many of ourn services. Other charges may apply. To cancel your plan, text "STOP" to 45998. Please direct any questions to customer care at (800)375-0620.


(Quelle: Generalstaatsanwalt Florida, siehe oben)

http://myfloridalegal.com/webfiles.nsf/WF/MRAY-7CAJ9U/$file/AdvertisersRewardNetwork.pdf
http://myfloridalegal.com/webfiles.nsf/WF/MRAY-7CAJAB/$file/MobileSidewalk.pdf
http://myfloridalegal.com/webfiles.nsf/WF/MRAY-7CAJAQ/$file/Get-Your-Ringtone.com.pdf

PS: Was glaubt ihr, wo man (glaubt man investigativen Postern in US-Foren) landet, wenn man der Spur der Anbieter über Florida nach Hong Kong folgt? In dem niedlichen dänischen Städtchen 3460 Birkerød


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Florida: Ermittlungen gegen T-Mobile?*

http://www.rcrnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080515/FREE/525339584/1002/allnews


----------



## greengrow (18 Juni 2008)

Seattle/Washington State: Ermittlungen gegen T-Mobile?
Class action targets T-Mobile USA’s texting service - RCR Wireless News


> A new class-action lawsuit alleges T-Mobile


but the FCC will protect them from cops


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Florida: Ermittlungen gegen T-Mobile?*

Für deutsche Medien inkl. Heise offenbar immer noch kein Thema...

Hooooooolger!


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Florida: Ermittlungen gegen T-Mobile?*

Generalstaatsanwalt von Florida will Telefonfirmen Abrechnung von Dienstleistungen über die Telefonrechnung verbieten.
http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/stories/2009/02/16/daily28.html


> McCollum wants the PSC to declare phone companies do not have the right to charge or bill for non-telecommunication vendor products and services.


(_McCollum möchte, dass die PSC (~Bundesnetzagentur in Florida) erklärt, dass Telefonfirmen nicht das Recht haben, nicht-Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen zu berechnen [gekürzt]_)


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Für deutsche Medien inkl. Heise offenbar immer noch kein Thema...
> Hooooooolger!


----------



## greengrow (19 Februar 2009)

in the US
Cram this: a firsthand account of my recent cramming - Ars Technica


> May 27, 2008
> Check that bill
> 
> While crammers could of course troll through phone books and start slamming people at random, that would be obviously illegal and unethical. By getting the cover of a web form, even if that form says nothing about the service in question, the companies earn at least a fig leaf's worth of plausible deniability


in the UK
PhonepayPlus


> 22 Jan 2009
> 
> Content and/or promotion provided by.......Wireless Information Network Limited
> Service provider responsible for
> ...


News International


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Florida: Ermittlungen gegen T-Mobile?*



> my AT&T bill doubled from $50 to $100 because of the four charges, and the charges would recur every month until the end of time.(...)
> this sort of thing could happen to you, too, with no warning and no verification, and your own phone company can't help you resolve it.


_meine Telefonrechnung hat sich von 50 auf 100$ verdoppelt wegen der vier Abrechnungen, und diese Abrechnungen werden jetzt jeden Monat auftauchen bis zum Ende der Zeit (...)
solche Dinge können Ihnen auch passieren, ohne Warnung und ohne Nachweise (?) und Ihre eigene Telefonfirma kann ihnen nicht helfen, das Problem zu lösen_

Aus den Leserkommentaren:


> You could just not pay the charges. You don't *have* to pay things you didn't agree to pay. In fact, there's no way they can force you to pay a bill without proof you agreed to it.


 (_Man könnte einfach diese Beträge nicht zahlen. Man muß nichts bezahlen, wenn man dem nicht zugestimmt hat. Es gibt ganz einfach keine Möglichkeit, mit der sie einen zwingen können, eine Rechnung zu bezahlen ohne einen Beweis, dass man dem zugestimmt hat_)
sounds familiar


----------



## greengrow (23 Februar 2009)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> sounds familiar


Networks pay huge amounts for operating licenses.
Market place deregulated (self-regulating)
Consumer protection (Consumer/criminal) laws kicked into the long grass.

All good for driving revenue and attracting inward investment.
...............................
Florida AG Settles with Another Mobile Content Seller - ClickZ - News and expert advice for the digital marketer since 1997
February 23, 2009
Florida AG Settles with Another Mobile Content Seller


> The settlement of $1 million





> The AG's office uses the money from these settlements to fund investigations into other misleading marketing offers.





> and I appreciate Atrinsic's participation in this effort," said a statement form AG Bill McCollum.


while Bill was 'investigating',  Atrinsic was still doing 'business'.  
Atrinsic, Inc. f/k/a New Motion Inc. d/b/a Mobile Sidewalk | RingtoneChannel | Bid4Prizes | GatorArcade | iMatchUp: 25000, 45998, 65000, 81000, 44577, 31000 | Cell Phone Bill Complaints

http://www.legalnewsline.com/news/219402-mccollum-investigation-gaining-steam


> In January, McCollum reached a similar settlement with Mobile Messengers and promised to use the funds to further probe the industry.


and Mobile Messenger is also still ripping-off customers 
http://classactionconnect.com/cell_...enger-americas-inc-mobile-content-settlement/

I am obviously just a stupid englishman who has completely lost the plot. Somebody please explain :wall:


----------



## Shakespeare's Friends (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Florida: Ermittlungen gegen T-Mobile?*

Übersetzung:


			
				"aka-aka schrieb:
			
		

> (Man könnte einfach diese Beträge nicht zahlen. Man muß nichts bezahlen, wenn man dem nicht zugestimmt hat. Es gibt ganz einfach keine Möglichkeit, mit der sie einen zwingen können, eine Rechnung zu bezahlen ohne einen Beweis, dass man dem zugestimmt hat)
> sounds familiar [klingt irgendwie bekannt]


[Damit meinte ich eigentlich, dassw hier ja auch gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt wird, dass unberechtigte Forderungen zwar kein betrug sind, auf der anderen Seite aber auch zurückgewiesen werden können]


greengrow schrieb:


> Networks pay huge amounts for operating licenses.
> Market place deregulated (self-regulating)
> Consumer protection (Consumer/criminal) laws kicked into the long grass.


[Die Netzbetreiber zahlen gigantische Summen für Lizenzen, das Marktumfeld wird dereguliert. Konsumentenschutz und Konsumergesetze sowie strafrechtliche Regelungen werden auf die lange Bank geschoben]

All good for driving revenue and attracting inward investment.

[Das ist alles günstig, um Profite zu steigern und Investitionen aus dem Ausland attraktiv zu machen] 
...............................
Florida AG Settles with Another Mobile Content Seller - ClickZ - News and expert advice for the digital marketer since 1997
February 23, 2009
Florida AG Settles with Another Mobile Content Seller



> The settlement of $1 million...
> The AG's office uses the money from these settlements to fund investigations into other misleading marketing offers....
> ...and I appreciate Atrinsic's participation in this effort," said a statement form AG Bill McCollum...


 [Die Einigung auf eine Strafzahlung von 1 Mio $... Das Büro des Generalstaatsanwalts wird diese Zahlung dazu nutzen, weitere irreführende Angebote auf dem Markt zu untersuchen... "und ich begrüße den Beitrag von 'Atrinsic' für diese Bemühungen...

while Bill was 'investigating', Atrinsic was still doing 'business'.
[während Bill (Mc Collum) 'untersuchte', machte Atrinsic mit dem 'Geschäft' weiter:]
Atrinsic, Inc. f/k/a New Motion Inc. d/b/a Mobile Sidewalk | RingtoneChannel | Bid4Prizes | GatorArcade | iMatchUp: 25000, 45998, 65000, 81000, 44577, 31000 | Cell Phone Bill Complaints

LegalNewsline | McCollum investigation gaining steam

and Mobile Messenger is also still ripping-off customers
[und 'Mobile Messenger' bet*** ebenfalls die Verbraucher]
Mobile Messenger Americas, Inc. Mobile Content Settlement | Cell Phone Bill Complaints

I am obviously just a stupid englishman who has completely lost the plot. Somebody please explain [Wahrscheinlich bin ich nur ein dummer Engländer, der völlig den Faden verloren hat. Kann mir das einer erklären?] [/quote]


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Florida: Ermittlungen gegen T-Mobile?*

Danke für Deine Beiträge hier, greengrow...
und sei Dir sicher, was in "The Scream" steht, verhallt auf beiden Seiten des Atlantiks nicht völlig ungehört...

_Thank you for your contribution, greengrow...
and take it for granted that 'The Scream' is not totally ignored on both sides of the Atlantic Ocean...
_

Ich finde das aber schon irgendwo klasse, dass der Generalstaatsanwalt die eingenommenen Gelder dazu nutzt, weitere Untersuchungen zu machen. Das wäre doch mal eine Idee für die Bundeswattestäbchen...


----------

